# Schwinn flying star question



## heidiwertz (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

Would anyone be kind enough to help me with this serial number and value of my Schwinn Flying Star bicycle?  Serial number is G164369 but I don't know how to read it.
Thanks so much.

Heidi


----------



## snickle (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, if you look at the chart, you will notice that Schwinn didnt start using 2 letters in their serials until 1965 so that excludes your bike. You will also notice that they didnt use G1 until 1964. From there, you look at the number ranges that were produced on a certain date. Whatever range yours falls between, thats the date it was born. Also, they didnt start using 6 number digits until April 1958.

Have a look now and tell me what birth date your bike is. 

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html

Well hell, now that I look at it more closely it is rather confusing, it looks to be either a 1961 or a 1964. May apologies for the wild goose chase. What gives guys? 

Either way, nice bike!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice bike! You don't see this model often as it wasn't made long with the reverse painted fenders and blue light. The serial dates it at '61.

Looks all very correct too except for the pedals but all the good parts are there, rack, light, tank. While it's not a collectors item, I'd say, to the right buyer it would bring around 150-175+$ as it's a nice example of a classic cruiser that any lady would be proud to ride.


----------



## snickle (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes indeed, in my drivel I had not noticed it was the reversed paint scheme! Very nice!


----------



## heidiwertz (Apr 28, 2012)

snickle said:


> Well, if you look at the chart, you will notice that Schwinn didnt start using 2 letters in their serials until 1965 so that excludes your bike. You will also notice that they didnt use G1 until 1964. From there, you look at the number ranges that were produced on a certain date. Whatever range yours falls between, thats the date it was born. Also, they didnt start using 6 number digits until April 1958.
> 
> Have a look now and tell me what birth date your bike is.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the info.   I really appreciate your help.  
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## heidiwertz (Apr 28, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Nice bike! You don't see this model often as it wasn't made long with the reverse painted fenders and blue light. The serial dates it at '61.
> 
> Looks all very correct too except for the pedals but all the good parts are there, rack, light, tank. While it's not a collectors item, I'd say, to the right buyer it would bring around 150-175+$ as it's a nice example of a classic cruiser that any lady would be proud to ride.




Thanks for your help.   Yes, it is nice and will enjoy.  I appreciate the picture.
Thanks,
Heidi


----------

